# Tip to save electric



## heliman4141 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a way to save on electric ( during Summer) for the small outdoors refiner that I use.
Its for when you just want a warmer solution then just ambient temps but not a boil and it has to be sunny outside.
I use the greenhouse effect. And it has to be a clear sky day. 
What I do is when I want more temp I place a larger beaker upside down over the one im doing my acid bath in & the Solar heat that builds up is trapped inside the beaker heating up my solution.
I can see a much faster reaction going on when I do this. Best part is its totally free low power & it doubles as a watchglass minamizing fumes. This works very well on Hcl/peroxide mixes. 
I have a black concrete stone step that I place the beaker on also that also helps immensly to concentrate all Solar power one can squeeze out. Gets so hot its almost a boil.
The A/C bill is bad enough in Summer without adding additional power drain on the sys. 8) 
Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jun 5, 2014)

great tip !!

i always put my beakers in a larger dish / pot just incase it breaks. you don't want acid or your gold on the ground


----------



## etack (Jun 5, 2014)

Black bucket in the sun work good too.

Eric


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 7, 2014)

necromancer said:


> great tip !!
> 
> i always put my beakers in a larger dish / pot just incase it breaks. you don't want acid or your gold on the ground




Yep, 
That is very good advice, I do that too always. Never had anything break but a spillover was always a concern.

Dave


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 7, 2014)

etack said:


> Black bucket in the sun work good too.
> 
> Eric




Ive got a few black buckets I use for work, good idea for twards the end, I like the clear glass at the beginning so I can monitor the reaction till I know its going to settle down.
Lots of cat skinning ideas for everything on this forum. 8) 

Dave


----------



## TomVader (Jun 8, 2014)

I like it! Anytime we can use the abundant free energy that's all around us instead of paying someone else for it we're doing ourselves a favor.


----------

